# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Khám phá những 'chốn sung sướng'... thoải mái cởi đồ ở VN

## travelvietnam

*Chỉ mới bắt đầu vào hè, nhưng thời tiết nóng như thiêu như đốt đang khiến người dân điên đầu tìm kiếm chỗ... để có thể diện đồ mát mẻ nhất.*

Từ Bắc vào Nam, nước ta có rất nhiều những bãi biển đã trở nên quen thuộc và nổi tiếng với khách du lich trong nuoc và khách du lich nuoc ngoai. Vì thể, vào những ngày nóng bức, số lượng lớn người dồn dập đổ về nơi đây để được xả hơi... tắm mát và thoải mái cởi đồ.

* Riêng với với phái đẹp, họ sẽ có dịp khoác lên người những bộ bikini gợi cảm... phô những đường cong cơ thể bắt mắt, mà không ngại ngùng trước những ánh nhìn của người lạ.*

* Mỹ Khê (Đà Nẵng): Bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh*

Tạp chí kinh tế hàng đầu của Mỹ Forbes đã bình chọn bãi biển Mỹ Khê (Da Nang) là một trong sáu bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh, sau khi đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí bình chọn cơ bản, như: bãi biển thuận tiện về giao thông, bãi biển mở miễn phí cho khách du lich, có bờ cát dài và phẳng, ánh nắng và mức sóng phù hợp cho việc chơi các môn thể thao, có khả năng đảm bảo an toàn cho khách du lich, có các khu nghỉ dưỡng hạng sang, các biệt thự đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế...

Tờ Sunday Herald Sun của Australia cũng nhận xét Mỹ Khê là một trong số 10 bãi biển ở châu Á được yêu thích nhất thế giới.


Toàn cảnh bãi biển Mỹ Khê (Đà Nẵng). Ảnh du lich Da Nang


Du lich Da Nang bạn có thể tắm ở rất nhiều bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng, như: Nam Ô, Mỹ Khê, Tiên Sa, Non Nước... Trong đó, Mỹ Khê có chiều dài chừng 900m, thuộc loại nhộn nhịp nhất và rất quen thuộc với mọi người dân thành phố cũng như khách du lich nuoc ngoai.

Bãi biển nổi tiếng với cát trắng mịn, sóng biển ôn hòa, nước ấm quanh năm, cùng hàng dừa thơ mộng, đẹp tuyệt vời bao quanh. Khách du lịch có thể tắm biển gần như suốt năm, nhưng thích hợp nhất là mùa hè, khoảng từ tháng 5 đến tháng 8 dương lịch. Chưa kể, do bờ biển không sâu, khách sẽ có cảm giác yên tâm vừa bơi lội vừa thư thái ngắm ngọn Ngũ Hành Sơn hùng vĩ và đảo Cù Lao Chàm ở phía xa Hội An...

Giống như các bãi biển khác của Đà Nẵng, Mỹ Khê phát triển khá mạnh các loại hình dịch vụ phục vụ khách du lich như: câu cá, lướt ván, lặn, du thuyền. Bãi tắm có hệ thống cứu hộ gồm chòi canh, phao cứu sinh, cờ báo hiệu vùng nước xoáy và lực lượng cứu hộ túc trực ngày đêm, sẵn sàng ứng cứu kịp thời khi có người bị nạn.

Khi hoàng hôn buông xuống, Mỹ Khê khoác lên mình một tấm áo mới mang màu sắc trầm lặng hơn, tĩnh mịch hơn, không gian của thời khắc giao hòa giữa ngày và đêm dường như đặc quánh và vô tình khiến cho lòng người lữ khách có cảm giác bị chùng xuống bất chợt. 

* An Bằng: Bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới*

Trang mạng du lịch CNNGo đã xếp cửa biển An Bàng, gần cảng thương mại trước đây của Hội An, là 1 trong 50 bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới.


Một góc bãi biển An Bàng (Hội An). Ảnh: du lich Hoi An


Bãi biển An Bàng, thuộc phường Cẩm An, nằm cách trung tâm phố cổ Hội An khoảng 3 km về phía Đông; có chiều dài khoảng 4 km với cảnh quan tự nhiên trong lành và thảm thực vật khá đa dạng. Vì mới được hình thành nên An Bàng vẫn còn giữ được vẻ hoang sơ và tĩnh mịch.

Ở An Bàng, điều lôi cuốn với khách du lich nhất là những bờ cát trắng, mịn màng; những hàng dương xanh, bụi dứa già đan kín bãi biển… Nước ở An Bàng rất trong và xanh. Qua làn nước ấy, khách du lich có thể chiêm ngưỡng những đàn cá nhỏ tung tăng bơi lội, thậm chí có thể tự tay bắt những chú ghẹ tươi ngon… Sóng ở đây cũng rất dịu nhẹ, mang cảm giác dịu dàng, êm ái.

Theo nhận định của giới chuyên môn, đây chính là cửa ngõ đón khách du lich trong nuoc và khách du lich nuoc ngoai đến du lich Hoi An, bởi nằm trên trục đường biển 5 sao nối từ phía Nam hầm đèo Hải Vân (Đà Nẵng), dọc theo vành đai bờ biển Liên Chiểu - Thuận Phước, qua bán đảo Sơn Trà và xuôi theo bãi biển Non Nước về phố cổ. Cùng với sự bình chọn nói trên của trang mạng du lịch CNNGo, tiềm năng du lịch của vùng biển này là rất lớn.

* Lăng Cô: Bãi biển có phong cảnh vào loại đẹp nhất ở Việt Nam*

Lăng Cô từ lâu được mệnh danh là người đẹp làng chài, nổi tiếng là một bãi biển có các điều kiện tự nhiên và phong cảnh vào loại đẹp nhất ở Việt Nam. Bãi biển được bao quanh bởi núi, vốn là một làng chài có nhiều cò trắng bay về tụ hội sinh sống của vùng đất Thừa Thiên Huế; có bãi cát trắng dài tới hơn 10 km giống như tấm lưng thon của một thiếu nữ đang nằm trước biển đón từng ngọn sóng trắng xoá dạt vào bờ cát mịn.

Nằm ở phía Bắc đèo Hải Vân, trên quốc lộ 1A và bên tuyến đường sắt Bắc Nam, bãi biển cũng chỉ cách sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng 20 km, cách sân bay Phú Bài - Huế 50 km.


Bãi biển Lăng Cô được bao quanh bởi núi, tạo nên bức tranh thủy mặc tuyệt đẹp. Ảnh: du lich hue


Từ Lăng Cô, khách du lich có thể đi tham quan thắng cảnh Chân Mây, suối Mơ, suối Hói Cam, thác Nhị Hồ… nơi có những rừng cây, bãi đá, khe suối hoang sơ. Và chỉ cách Khu Du lịch sinh thái Vườn quốc gia Bạch Mã hơn 30km, một khu rừng nguyên sinh thanh khiết. Người địa phương có câu: Lên non gặp người hùng Bạch Mã, xuống biển gặp người đẹp Lăng Cô là vì thế.

Để khai thác hiệu quả bãi tắm Lăng Cô, những năm gần đây có nhiều dự án triển khai, như dự án các khu resort, hệ thống đường của khu du lịch Lăng Cô, đường phía tây đầm Lập An, dự án đường nối cảng Chân Mây đến cửa Tư Hiền và đường xuống Bãi Cả, dự án phát triển khu du lịch Sơn Trà - Hải Vân...

Bên cạnh các khu resort nổi tiếng và chất lượng cao như: resort Lăng Cô - Hương Giang, khu du lịch nghỉ mát Cố đô Lăng Cô, khu Thanh Tâm và khu du lịch Làng Xanh..., khách du lich đến đây tắm biển còn được thăm làng cá Lăng Cô, thưởng thức các món hải sản cá chim, cá thu, tôm hùm, tôm bạc, tôm sú, tôm he, cua, sò huyết... ngon và rẻ.

Có thể thấy, Mỹ Khê, An Bằng hay Lăng Cô đều là những bãi biển nổi tiếng bởi vẻ đẹp trữ tình thơ mộng và quyến rũ khách du lich bởi nhiều dịch vụ du lịch hấp dẫn.

*Một vài tour du lich hấp dẫn*

*Với khách du lich TPHCM:* có thể chọn các tour du lich sau
- Tour du lich Da Nang - Ba Na - Hoi An 3N giá khoảng 6,7tr
- Tour du lich Hoi An - Nam Hai Resort 6sao 3N giá khoảng 12tr (tour du lich nghĩ dưỡng nên giá khá cao)
- Tour du lich Hue 3N giá khoảng 6,7tr
*Với khách du lich Ha Noi:* có thể chọn các tour du lich sau
- Tour du lich Da Na - Hoi An - Ba Na - Hue - Phong Nha 5N giá khoảng 3.675.000 - 5.115.000 VNĐ
- Tour du lich Da Nang - Hoi An - Ba Na - Hue 4N giá khoảng 3.050.000 - 4.640.000 VNĐ
*Với khach du lich Da Nang*
- Tour du lich Da Nang - Hue 1N giá khảng 1tr - 2tr
- Tour du lich Hoi An - Ngu hanh Son 1N
- Tour du lich hue Phong Nha 1N giá khoảng 1,2tr

*Các cong ty du lich uy tín:*

*Cong ty du lich tai TPHCM:*
- Cong ty du lich Fiditour
Cong ty du lich TST
Cong ty du lich saigontourist
*Cong ty du lich tai Da Nang:*
- Cong ty du lich Fiditour chi nhánh Đà Nẵng
*Cong ty du lich tai Ha Noi*:
- Cong ty du lich fiditour chi nhánh Hà Nội
- Cong ty du lich Hanoitourist


Theo du lich Viet Nam

----------


## khoan_gieng

mùa hè roài
Phải tìm 1 bãi biển thoai

----------


## pigcute

Cái tiêu đề câu khách quá  :cuoi1:  hahha
hè roài chỉ có ra biển tuing tăng bơi là thích thoai

----------

